# BLISS - The UK Premature Baby Charity (Knitting Pattern Template)



## ALI

www.bliss.org.uk

BLISS also provide NICU knitting pattern templates for premature babies, this can be downloaded from the link below, and they can also supply contatc details for your local NICU unit.

https://www.bliss.org.uk/pagebuild.php?texttype=howyou_knitting

You can also get involved in fundraising to support the work of BLISS 
whether it be their "Skydiving for special care babies" or organised overseas treks in 2008 like hiking in Peru or dog Sledding in Norway

go to https://www.bliss.org.uk/pagebuild.php?texttype=howyou_rm_sporting

We would love to raise money for a new incubator for our local NICU unit, who undoubtedly saved our Charlotte's life, and also already have relatives knitting for them. I would like to try the sponsored sky dive,If I can persuade my fiancee to let me ! Fundraising for BLISS can make a difference and be fun too.

BLISS was established 27 years ago, and is the UK's only national organisation dedicated to working for special care babies and their families. 

They raise funds for both research and development for new equipment in the NICU units and also for the purchase of new equipment and marketing to raise awareness.

They support parents through a dedicated Family Support Team: operate a Freephone Helpline and online interactive parent message board and provide online information and free publications.


----------



## Wobbles

I wish I could knit - I actually hate the feel of wool and it rubbing together though *shiver*

This is really good info :D

Please let us know if take part in any sponsored activity won't you?


----------



## ALI

Hi Wobbles , I will do as I want to raise money for our local NICU unit 
Charlotte was in an incubator the NICU in Portmouth Hospital,Hampshire for 9 weeks and then moved to SCBU at our local Hospital Frimley Park,Surrey for 5 weeks.

We had one sleepover in their parents room on a very old and uncomfortable sofa bed,(sharp metal brackets sticking out on sides) with a single blanket for both of us so we might try raise money to buy a new one. If your baby is coming home on oxygen, as Charlotte was expected to, then you have to have a sleepover before she comes home.
She unexpectedly came off oxygen 9 days before she was meant to come home.

We took Charlotte to our local pub in Yateley for sunday lunch last weekend and sat next to another couple with a small baby. We got talking and their girll was born 4 weeks early 21st October 2007 and was in the same SCBU unit at Frimley Park, Charlotte came home that very same day, she may even have taken Charlotte's cot. What a small world

We have swapped details and I discussed doing a sponsored event with the other father and he is very interested, so we will be getting in touch with him.

I was thinking of starting a local support group 
for parents whose babies have just left SCBU ,as it is a very scary experience , suddenly being responsible for a baby , and having no nurses or monitors for reassurance.

I will discuss this with the other father too.


----------



## Wobbles

Some sofa beds are VERY uncomfy - We stayed with a friend just over a year ago and it was AWFUL! We bought one & have been complimented that it is very uncomfy most people make the mistake of going for the ones that look like actual sofas but the cheaper kind of sofa lol 

We have;
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6353689/Trail/searchtext%3ESOFA+BED.htm

This is very comfy lies quite low but a sofa that actually does roll out nice like a matress just not some foam on metal or wood that soon gets thin and squashed if you know what I mean! An if you look around some bargains/discounst to be had. 

Good luck arranging a sponsor event. Im sure we could announce it here to help raise funds when you have organised it :D Just let us know.

Hope yoru all doing well.


----------



## ALI

Wobbles said:


> Some sofa beds are VERY uncomfy - We stayed with a friend just over a year ago and it was AWFUL! Good luck arranging a sponsor event. Im sure we could announce it here to help raise funds when you have organised it :D Just let us know.
> 
> Hope yoru all doing well.

Hi Wobbles thanks, we are doing well thanks. we will make note of that sofa bed and will let you know of our fundraising events which we want for both BLISS and the NICU unit which saved Chartlotte's Life.

We are celebrating our miracle princess being 6 months old today, 
she has faced almost every issue a 24 week premature baby could possibly face, and we spent months thinking she would never leave the NICU/SCBU.

We will never get bored of saying how immensely proud we are that are 1 lb 5 oz baby, whom the Doctors thought for the first 8 weeks of her life was not expected to survive the Brain Infection (meningitis) she had from birth, has proved to be such a remarkable fighter and such an inspiration to us and a source of strength.

Her discharge sheet (see 1st November in the Diaries on her website makes pretty scary reading) but she inspires as as she is such a fighter.
She has got through the PDA (heart murmur), the ROP (eye issue), Brain infection( given 1% chance surviving ), she is nearly cured of the metabolic bone disease had from birth), the two brain cysts caused by oxygen starvation at birth are healed over, (she has a high chance of cerebral palsy as a result) and we have an 18 month ish wait to find out but we love her whatever.She has partial hearing loss which could be due to catarrh. She has water on the brain which we think has resolved itself but a scan this week will confirm it , she may have to go to Great Ormond Street , we will update her diaries .All we see is a very beautiful tough little baby we love to bits. 

Sorry to ramble but my point is that whatever your premmie my face, she is your son/daughter and just to survive is incredible and you should love her whatever. We recently learned the baby boy in the incubator next to her did not survive and leave NICU. Baby girls seem to have a much higher survival rate.

I sometimes feel awkward being on this site is as it 99% women but myself and Samantha just want to help others, having a premmie baby changes your outlook on life forever. 

Charlotte's story began in the NICU unit but it continues . She still, even now, has many Hospital appointments and visits from the Neo-natal sister, but slowly and surely she is winning. 
My point is that you just have to be patient, whatever issued thay may face and trust in your premmie .


----------



## tanya29

i swear once i have had my baby no matter what the outcome i am going to throw myself into fundraising...after going through this myself and realising that parents go through so many emotions they all deserve a lot of respect...and the babies really need the equipment fundraising provides...


----------



## ALI

Tanya,

Our thoughts are with you and everything is crossed that you can last to 24/25 weeks but miracles can happen, there was one lady in Portsmouth Hospital whose waters broke at 22/24 weeks but the drugs prevented labour till the 38th week.

Every day that passed increase Dylan's chances and as regards the fundraising I wish more people had your attitude. Most people have no idea just how many premmies are born and what great work the NICI/SCBU units do.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Can I just update this thread with the new link to the page on the BLISS website with details about knitting for preemies:

https://www.bliss.org.uk/page.asp?section=240&sectionTitle=Knit+for+Bliss


----------



## bumpsmum

thanks Marley, I looked into this a while ago but could not find any templates or sizes. Matthew started off wearing some dolls knitting :blush: suppose could use them fr size comparisons..... xx


----------



## New2Bumps

Would Bliss accept normal basic knitted blankets the same size as the ones stated? I'm rubbish at crocheting and can only really do knit and pearl - do you think they would?


----------

